# deer antlers in my tank?



## cichbillyia (Sep 11, 2010)

*** got a couple deer antlers with skulls that *** gotten over the years and think it would look really neat to have one or 2 in my tank. from what i know they are almost completely calcium (*** read calcium is a ph buffer?) . anyone out there with more advice on if its a good idea or not? afraid of anything leeching from the antler/skulls into the tank or them decinegrating in the tank and becoming mush or falling apart?

what do you guys think?


----------



## Robtheheretic (Nov 14, 2009)

were they cleaned at a shop or did you find them? i would also worry about the sharp edges of the skul


----------



## cichbillyia (Sep 11, 2010)

i boiled a couple of them ... the rest have just been outside hanging in a tree for a few years to "clean" up the hair/skin stuff


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

they grow algae like nothing else on the planet because of all the nutrients in the bone, but other than a healthy crop of algae all over the tank, the antlers and skulls should be fine. As you can imagine, I pulled mine out of the one tank I tried it in... I got tired of scraping glass! :lol:


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

You know your a ******* when?? :lol: :wink:


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

JimA said:


> You know your a ******* when?? :lol: :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: That's funny


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

JimA said:


> You know your a ******* when?? :lol: :wink:


You know you are just dying to own this... 
http://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/grd/2250860159.html

a rack in the tank would just complete it!!!


----------



## shellies215 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ha HA, That looks like the latest in high tech filtration


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

even has green carpet in the stand... all for only two fitty


----------



## FishFishandMoreFish (Mar 8, 2011)

I think it would look pretty neat....


----------

